# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Orthorexia - Artikel

## Leontien

Als gezond eten een obsessie wordt, spreken we van orthorexia. Orthorexiapatiënten denken elke minuut van de dag aan gezond eten en weigeren alles wat in hun ogen ongezond is.

Mensen die verslaafd zijn aan gezond eten, denken hierdoor in optimale conditie te geraken. Integendeel. Omdat te veel voedingsmiddelen argwanend worden bekeken en worden vermeden, ontstaat vaak een eenzijdig voedingspatroon en als gevolg daarvan ook allerlei tekorten en lichamelijke klachten. 
Gedacht moet worden aan maagklachten, menstruatiestoornissen, spierkrampen, hartritmestoornissen en nier- en leverbeschadigingen. 

In tegenstelling tot eetstoornissen als boulimia of anorexia, heeft iemand die aan orthorexia lijdt over het algemeen geen negatief zelfbeeld. Sterker nog: vaak voelt de patiënt zich juist superieur. Andere mensen proppen immers maar van alles naar binnen, terwijl zij (of hij) alleen het beste van het beste nuttigt. Het gaat bij orthorexia nervosa dan ook niet zozeer om de hoeveelheid eten, maar om de kwaliteit ervan. Aan de kwaliteit van het eten wordt de kwaliteit van het leven afgemeten. En het verraderlijke van deze aandoening is dat ze langzaam begint. Vaak worden eerst vlees, vis, graan en zuivel uit het dieet geweerd. Daarna wordt er alleen nog maar biologisch geteeld voedsel genuttigd. Op den duur wordt er ook geen gekookt voedsel meer gegeten. Rauwe groenten en fruit is uiteindelijk het enige dat nog gegeten wordt. En afgezien van het feit dat deze keuze duidelijk niet de meest gezonde is, haalt het ook alle plezier uit het leven. Je bent immers de hele dag met verantwoorde voeding bezig.

Gezond eten betekent evenwichtig en gevarieerd eten, maar ook genieten. Een gezond voedingpatroon sluit een overheerlijke maaltijd niet uit. Het komt erop aan het juiste evenwicht te vinden tussen de calorieën, de voedingswaarde en het aspect genieten. Er bestaan ten slotte geen goede en slechte voedingsmiddelen. Hoeveel je van bepaalde voedingsmiddelen eet en hoe vaak is meer doorslaggevend.

Bron: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=2174

----------

